# New Defense Bill



## oldman (Sep 28, 2021)

The new defense bill will include mandating that females register for the draft. Is this a good idea?


----------



## Pepper (Sep 28, 2021)

It's a bad idea.  Not just for females, for males too.  We have all volunteer and if there ever was a desperate emergency, they'd find you real fast if they had to.  Slavery.


----------



## win231 (Sep 28, 2021)

It's a great idea.
It would encourage more males to join the military & alleviate the boredom.


----------



## jerry old (Sep 28, 2021)

When your in a military hospital and hear the swish of female garments (their slips and rayon garments to which male ears are attuned after living in a total male environment) announcing a female has entered your world-it's like a visit from a better world.

Whether they should be drafter-don't know, but they alter soldier's worlds.


----------



## Ceege (Sep 28, 2021)

First of all, there is no draft, even for men.

*This is only in the rare event* of a war or other national emergency,and would be drafted for the first time in the nation’s history.   https://abcnews.go.com/Politics/legislation-require-women-men-sign-potential-draft/story?id=79013594

And second, it will be a hard sell for American women, when women can't even get an Equal Rights Amendment passed. 

Federal judge says deadline to ratify ERA 'expired long ago' in setback to advocates' efforts https://abc7chicago.com/politics/de...xpired-long-ago-federal-judge-rules/10395278/ via @abc7chicago 

The Equal Rights Amendment: An Ongoing Struggle – Women’s Rights in the United States Series 



 via @YouTube


----------



## Pepper (Sep 28, 2021)

Slips & rayon @jerry old?  When was your service, WWII?


----------



## Llynn (Sep 28, 2021)

Oh, the draft law is still there.....for men. Men still have to register with Selective Service, women do not.  I have already stated my opinion on this, but here it is again: If the draft is activated again, women better damn well be included this time. And women should have to perform the same duties as men....not be protected little flowers as they were during Vietnam.


----------



## Pepper (Sep 28, 2021)

Llynn said:


> And women should have to perform the same duties as men....not be protected little flowers as they were during Vietnam.


Weighed down by that chip on your shoulder?


----------



## cdestroyer (Sep 28, 2021)

women should serve but not in a mixed unit but a seperate unit all female. also I think everyone who lives in this country of legal age should do some kind of service for the military, shovel c**p if nothing else!


----------



## Ceege (Sep 28, 2021)

Llynn said:


> Oh, the draft law is still there.....for men. Men still have to register with Selective Service, women do not.  I have already stated my opinion on this, but here it is again: If the draft is activated again, women better damn well be included this time. And women should have to perform the same duties as men....not be protected little flowers as they were during Vietnam.


Then, women should get paid at the same rate as men when doing the same work.
Protected like little flowers?  "With men off to fight a worldwide war across the Atlantic and the Pacific, *women were called to take their place on the production line. *  The War Manpower Commission, a Federal Agency established to increase the manufacture of war materials, had the task of recruiting women into employment vital to the war effort."  
"A number of cities across the nation had a positive economic effect because of the demand for manufactured war materials.  In Alabama no city felt a greater impact than did Mobile.  An estimated ninety-thousand workers swarmed into the city to work in the local war factories, especially in one of the two shipyards (Gulf Shipbuilding and Alabama Dry Dock and Shipbuilding) or in the ALCOA factory.   The ALCOA plant alone would produce 34% of the nation’s aluminum, a metal necessary for the production of airplanes.  Men still worked at these plants, but *without the women, these plants would have never been as productive or as successful as they ultimately were*."  https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/new-defense-bill.64536/#post-1869867


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 28, 2021)

oldman said:


> The new defense bill will include mandating that females register for the draft. Is this a good idea?


If anybody has to I suppose it should be both men and women.  

I cut my toes pretty badly in a lawnmower the day before my 18th birthday.  Got to call the draft board from the hospital, told them I'd probably never be able to walk again...  In the end I got a very high number in the draft lottery.  So did not get to find out if I could have gotten the 4F deferment.  Probably not, I do seem to be able to walk...  Wish I had kept the draft card, it's the only thing signed by Richard Nixon I ever had.


----------



## Llynn (Sep 28, 2021)

Ceege said:


> Then, women should get paid at the same rate as men when doing the same work.
> Protected like little flowers?  "With men off to fight a worldwide war across the Atlantic and the Pacific, *women were called to take their place on the production line. *  The War Manpower Commission, a Federal Agency established to increase the manufacture of war materials, had the task of recruiting women into employment vital to the war effort."
> "A number of cities across the nation had a positive economic effect because of the demand for manufactured war materials.  In Alabama no city felt a greater impact than did Mobile.  An estimated ninety-thousand workers swarmed into the city to work in the local war factories, especially in one of the two shipyards (Gulf Shipbuilding and Alabama Dry Dock and Shipbuilding) or in the ALCOA factory.   The ALCOA plant alone would produce 34% of the nation’s aluminum, a metal necessary for the production of airplanes.  Men still worked at these plants, but *without the women, these plants would have never been as productive or as successful as they ultimately were*."  https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/new-defense-bill.64536/#post-1869867


OK you're a good feminist.  I get it, but nothing you wrote dealt with the draft which was the topic of the thread.

All I was saying was that during Nam, women did not have their lives ripped out of their control as men did. Plus in the Navy at least women (none of whom were drafted) got special treatment not available to men.


----------



## Ceege (Sep 28, 2021)

Llynn said:


> OK you're a good feminist I get it, but nothing you wrote dealt with the draft which was the topic of the thread.
> 
> All I was saying was that during Nam, women did not have their lives ripped out of their control as men did. Plus in the Navy at least women (none of whom were drafted) got special treatment not available to men.


Then we shouldn't even get into the ****** assaults women have had to endure while members of the armed forces, and the bad treatment they received if they reported it.  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sexual_assault_in_the_United_States_military

I would have to wonder if anything would be different in the future if they ever did start to draft women.


----------



## FastTrax (Sep 28, 2021)

oldman said:


> The new defense bill will include mandating that females register for the draft. Is this a good idea?



Kudos om. This has been an emotionally gripping hot button issue lately.



www.sss.gov/register/women/

www.govinfo.gov/content/pkg/USCOURTS-txsd-4_16-cv-03362/pdf/USCOURTS-txsd-4_16-cv-03362-1.pdf

https://sgp.fas.org/crs/misc/R44452.pdf

http://mvets.law.gmu.edu/2021/03/29...ic-service-background-findings-and-prospects/

www.military.com/daily-news/opinions/2021/06/09/changing-military-draft-its-not-really-about-women.html

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Selective_Service_System

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Military_Selective_Service_Act

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/National_Coalition_for_Men_v._Selective_Service_System

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rostker_v._Goldberg


----------



## MarciKS (Sep 28, 2021)

Llynn said:


> Oh, the draft law is still there.....for men. Men still have to register with Selective Service, women do not.  I have already stated my opinion on this, but here it is again: If the draft is activated again, women better damn well be included this time. And women should have to perform the same duties as men....not be protected little flowers as they were during Vietnam.


"damn well be included this time" 
what the hell for? all the men do is b*tch about women anyway why make them go to war where you can b*tch about them some more? what kind of a man wants to send a woman into battle and watch her die? i swear to God i don't even know why i bother coming to these damn chat sites. you people are nuts.


----------



## FastTrax (Sep 28, 2021)

jerry old said:


> When your in a military hospital and hear the swish of female garments (their slips and rayon garments to which male ears are attuned after living in a total male environment) announcing a female has entered your world-it's like a visit from a better world.
> 
> Whether they should be drafter-don't know, but they alter soldier's worlds.



Code 3


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 28, 2021)

IMO all Americans of a certain age should be registered in the draft for some form of national service.

The type of service may be up for debate but every American should have a little skin in the game when it comes to our national defense.

Even senior citizens should be able to step up for some form of service in times of national emergency.


----------



## Pepper (Sep 29, 2021)

Yes, gotta serve de massa.
(Apologies for the colloquialism.)


----------



## Pepper (Sep 29, 2021)

If you people think the wealthy will perform service, forget it.  They will not and you will be serving them.  Way to go!


----------



## oldman (Sep 29, 2021)

Even at my ripe old age, I would be willing to do something to serve my country, even sit at a desk or whatever they would ask of me and only in case we were invaded and the war would be declared. I'm in good health (knock on wood) and am willing to do my part, but only if the U.S. was at war and to protect our country.


----------



## oldman (Sep 29, 2021)

Right now, I am really pissed that Lt. Col. Stuart Scheller was thrown into the brig for defying a court order. This is nothing more than a contempt charge and not worthy of jail time. This man served the U.S. Marines and the United States military for 17 years. He is an honorable man that has served many tours in the Mid East, mostly in Afghanistan. What the hell is wrong with these people? 

About an hour ago, I called the two Pennsylvania Senators' offices and voiced my disappointment and disagreement over this episode of incompetence of our government and military. They just keep piling up one mistake after another. Pretty soon we will no longer be living in a Republic.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Sep 29, 2021)

A warm body is a warm body. I have it on good authority women have warm bodies. So I see no reason that women should not be drafted.
As for Lt. Col. Scheller, USMC, he is not a civilian. He is a senior member of the United States Marine Corps, and with all the restrictions that entails.. If he wants to have the privileges of a private citizen, he should resign his commission, otherwise he upholds his USMC oath.


----------



## fmdog44 (Sep 30, 2021)

How would they live without the phones glued to one hand? But yes women should register.


----------



## Pepper (Sep 30, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> How would they live without the phones glued to one hand? But yes women should register.


No one should have to register.  Especially if it's tied to, i.e., securing a college loan.  That's blackmail and intimidation.


----------



## oldman (Oct 1, 2021)

fuzzybuddy said:


> A warm body is a warm body. I have it on good authority women have warm bodies. So I see no reason that women should not be drafted.
> *As for Lt. Col. Scheller, USMC, he is not a civilian. He is a senior member of the United States Marine Corps, and with all the restrictions that entails.. If he wants to have the privileges of a private citizen, he should resign his commission, otherwise he upholds his USMC oath.*


This is all true and would be very difficult to defend him, especially since in his second YouTube selfie video, he states that he will have to face the consequences of his actions. So, he knew all to well that what he has done is not acceptable in the military. 

However, in his defense, I would just say that the Generals that made the decisions that were administered in Afghanistan did not show us Americans that we have really smart people in charge of the military. Had Bagram Air Base, that we built and paid for, been kept opened, we could have airlifted our military, fellow Americans and the Afghans that aided our military during the conflict safely. 

Because what did happen was a failure and cost 13 people their lives all fell on the backs of those that were running the show, namely Milley, McKenzie and Austin. As Milley had stated that he had to make a choice to either keep Bagram open or use the men to guard the Embassy that we also built and paid for at a cost of $800 million and fell anyway to the Taliban. Another failure imposed by the three Musketeers. 

Not only didn't they apologize for their failures, but now are punishing an Officer of the U.S. Marines for bringing all of this to the attention of the American people. I understand that these men had their feelings hurt and maybe were insulted, but for the egregious acts of incompetent decisions, they had to expect that someone was going to call them out for these missteps. They blamed it on 

Why not look at his record of being a loyal, fully committed Marine officer, who has spent 17 years in the Marines, has served his Battalion as a Platoon leader in exemplary fashion and is a married man with children at home. Having him serve what may be years in a Federal prison is no way to end this man's career. I would suggest that giving him a general discharge and perhaps, (I'm not sure how this would work) give him a reduced pension. After all, I do agree that some form of punishment should be meted out. 

Me, thinking out loud.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Oct 11, 2021)

Yes, it’s only fair.


----------



## oldiebutgoody (Oct 14, 2021)

Ceege said:


> Then we shouldn't even get into the ****** assaults women have had to endure while members of the armed forces, and the bad treatment they received if they reported it.  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sexual_assault_in_the_United_States_military
> 
> I would have to wonder if anything would be different in the future if they ever did start to draft women.




Men get sexually assaulted in the military as well:  https://www.google.com/search?q=men...rome..69i57.7570j0j7&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8


----------



## Gaer (Oct 15, 2021)

oldman said:


> This is all true and would be very difficult to defend him, especially since in his second YouTube selfie video, he states that he will have to face the consequences of his actions. So, he knew all to well that what he has done is not acceptable in the military.
> 
> However, in his defense, I would just say that the Generals that made the decisions that were administered in Afghanistan did not show us Americans that we have really smart people in charge of the military. Had Bagram Air Base, that we built and paid for, been kept opened, we could have airlifted our military, fellow Americans and the Afghans that aided our military during the conflict safely.
> 
> ...


I think Col Scheller USMC is BRAVE and COURAGEOUS for speaking out for what he knows is right!  It's wonderful to know that REAL MEN still exist!


----------



## Don M. (Oct 15, 2021)

I think Israel has the best idea....Mandatory service for Everyone....other than mothers and those who are disabled.  They can serve in the military, and/or some form of community service.  That gives the people of Israel some sense of "belonging" to their nation....and attitude that is sorely lacking among so many of our people...especially the young.  IMO, a year, or two, of serving in some capacity that would benefit our nation would go a long way towards resolving many of the "social" issues we seem to face.  

https://www.entitymag.com/what-know-israel-mandatory-military-service-men-and-women/


----------

